# Credo che venisse/fosse venuta  ...



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti!

La mia domanda è se la combinazione dell'indicativo presente e il congiuntivo imperfetto/trapassato possa avere senso nelle seguenti frasi:

1. Credo che alla festa venisse anche Maria. 
2. Credo che alla festa fosse venuta anche Maria. 
3. Credo che Maria fosse contenta di venire alla festa.
4. Credo che Maria fosse contenta di essere venuta alla festa.

(intuitivamente credo che gli esempi 1 e 3 non abbiano senso ... ma non ne sono del tutto sicuro) 

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## Sempervirens

francisgranada said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> La mia domanda è se la combinazione dell'indicativo presente e il congiuntivo imperfetto/trapassato possa avere senso nelle seguenti frasi:
> 
> 1. Credo che alla festa venisse anche Maria.
> 2. Credo che alla festa fosse venuta anche Maria.
> 3. Credo che Maria fosse contenta di venire alla festa.
> 4. Credo che Maria fosse contenta di essere venuta alla festa.
> 
> (intuitivamente credo che gli esempi 1 e 3 non abbiano senso ... ma non ne sono del tutto sicuro)
> 
> Grazie in anticipo.



Ciao Francis! Così a mente fredda il n. 1 mi fa venire in mente quest'altra frase: So che alla festa veniva anche Maria. Naturalmente parliamo di un (tempo)imperfetto abituale. 

Per il resto aspettiamo gli altri! 
Saluti


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Francis. Nel linguaggio colloquiale io le leggerei così:


francisgranada said:


> 1. Credo che alla festa venisse anche Maria. Ripensando a quel giorno (prima della festa), mi sembra di ricordare che alla festa dovesse venire anche Maria.
> 2. Credo che alla festa fosse venuta anche Maria. Ripensando a quel giorno (dopo la festa), mi sembra di ricordare che alla festa fosse venuta anche Maria.
> 3. Credo che Maria fosse contenta di venire alla festa. Ripensando a quel giorno (prima della festa), mi sembra di ricordare che a Maria facesse piacere l'idea di di venire alla festa.
> 4. Credo che Maria fosse contenta di essere venuta alla festa. Ripensando a quel giorno (dopo la festa), mi sembra di ricordare che Maria fosse contenta di essere venuta alla festa.


----------



## francisgranada

Innanzitutto grazie delle vostre risposte, Semper e Necs 

@Necsus: prima di "digerire" tutte le sfumature della tua bella risposta, avrei una domanda rapida: nel punto 4, perché _prima _e non _dopo? _Non è che Maria di fatto _venne _alla festa, ed io poi _dopo _avevo la sensazione che Maria era (fu/è stata) contenta? ...


----------



## Necsus

Sì, sì, scusa, Francis. Copia/incolla lasciato a metà...  Ho corretto.


----------



## francisgranada

Necsus said:


> ... Copia/incolla lasciato a metà...


Chiaro, succede anche a me ... 

Rileggendo le tue spiegazioni attentamente, credo che abbia capito la logica delle tue risposte (almeno spero). Di fatto, l'uso corretto dei tempi passati e del congiuntivo è la parte più complicata/difficile della grammatica italiana ...

 Allora, volendo capire bene i dettagli, ed anche aiutare agli altri stranieri che eventualmente leggono questo thread, avrei una "subdomanda": può darsi che, strettamente parlando, alcuna delle mie frasi in questione sarebbe considerata grammaticalmente erronea (cioè "tollerata" nel linguaggio colloquiale ma altrimenti scorretta) ?

P.S. Forse questa è una domanda un po' strana, ma infatti la differenza tra quello che viene considerato corretto dalle "autorità competenti" e quello che uno esperimenta nella vita "quottidiana" non è del tutto trascurabile (per dire così) ...


----------



## Necsus

Direi che non è tanto questione di correttezza o meno, il problema è che sono frasi abbastanza artificiose, costruite espressamente per l'esemplificazione, alcune delle quali non verrebbero probabilmente mai usate nella vita reale.


----------



## VogaVenessian

francisgranada said:


> ...
> Allora, volendo capire bene i dettagli, ed anche aiutare agli altri stranieri che eventualmente leggono questo thread, avrei una "subdomanda": può darsi che, strettamente parlando, alcuna delle mie frasi in questione sarebbe considerata grammaticalmente erronea (cioè "tollerata" nel linguaggio colloquiale ma altrimenti scorretta) ? ...


Scusa Francis, ma per capire se una frase che dico NON è tollerata devo essere preso a ceffoni dall'interlocutore?
Anche a me, come a Necsus, sembrano molto artificiose tutte queste frasi e temo che inducano più confusione che aiuto.


----------



## stella_maris_74

VogaVenessian said:


> Anche a me, come a Necsus, sembrano molto artificiose tutte queste frasi e temo che inducano più confusione che aiuto.



Sono d'accordo, anche perché la consecutio temporum, pur avendo delle regole generali che si possono studiare, dipende anche da altre variabili, non ultima l'"intenzione" di chi parla (quale pensiero /situazione vuole effettivamente esprimere, e quale "colore" vuole dargli). Ogni particolare abbinamento di tempi verbali negli esempi citati (ma anche nelle miriadi di altri esempi simili presenti sul forum) può essere definito corretto o scorretto rispetto all'intenzione che le frasi dovrebbero avere nella mente di chi le pronuncia. Ecco perché l'esercizio è abbastanza sterile.
Bisognerebbe partire dall'intenzione, ad esempio: 
"Voglio dire che ripensando a un tale giorno (prima di una tale festa), mi sembra di ricordare che alla festa dovesse venire anche Maria. Quale di queste frasi esprime al meglio questo pensiero?
- frase 1
- frase 2
-eccetera

Secondo me è la (n)"

Ma, sia per come funziona il forum sia per come funziona la lingua, è poco utile costruire artificiosamente delle frasi e poi cercare di inventarsi contesti e situazioni in cui potrebbero essere giuste o sbagliate.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

D'accordo al 100%, Stella. È questa infatti la "logica" che dovrebbe governare la preparazione di test a scelta multipla, in L2 e in L1.

GS


----------



## francisgranada

Mi spiego un po'. Il contesto è questo: uno studente doveva tradurre qualche frase dallo slovacco all'italiano, usando il congiuntivo. In alcune frasi non ha scelto la forma giusta (cong. imperf. invece del cong. pass. ecc.). Nonostante la traduzione scorreta, mi ha chiesto se le sue frasi "sbagliate" potessero avere qualche senso nell'italiano. Visto che alcune sue frasi non mi sembravano del tutto "assurde", ho guardato un po' su internet e poi mi sono rivolto a voi. Ed infatti, ho ottenuto una risposta esauriente da Necsus (#3).

 La mia "subdomanda" sulla correttezza (#6) l'ho posta solo per capire se eventualmente alcuna delle frasi in questione non fosse "ufficialmente" scorretta, visto che Necsus aveva detto "Nel linguaggio colloquiale io le leggerei così:" (sappiamo che nel linguaggio colloquiale non sempre viene rispettatta la grammatica italiana in tutta la sua bellezza e complessità ...)

Insomma, le domande poste dagli stranieri (in questo caso dallo studente di cui parlo) non necessariamente seguono la "logica" o le aspettative dei madrelingua e quindi possono risultare "strane".  Nonostante ciò le risposte a queste domande/dubbi _possono essere utili_ per chi le pone (anche se non sembra). Un esempio concreto è appunto il presente thread: le vostre risposte ed opinioni (sia positive che negative) sono state veramente utili (almeno per me e per quello studente). Grazie


----------



## Necsus

Sì, Francis, ho usato linguaggio colloquiale per semplificare. Volevo dire che (a parte il caso di una loro apposita costruzione per un'esemplificazione grammaticale) la concisione delle frasi che riportavi sarebbe stata giustificabile solo nella lingua parlata, in cui vari elementi della frase abitualmente si sottintendono per la loro ovvia desumibilità dal contesto del discorso. Infatti, come hai visto, per illustrarne la plausibilità o meno ho dovuto produrre molte più informazioni.


----------



## francisgranada

Grazie, Necsus, ho capito (già dalla tua chiara risposta #7).


----------



## tbotw92

> Bisognerebbe partire dall'intenzione, ad esempio:
> "Voglio dire che ripensando a un tale giorno (prima di una tale festa), mi sembra di ricordare che alla festa dovesse venire anche Maria. Quale di queste frasi esprime al meglio questo pensiero?



A questo punto io direi: Credo che alla festa sarebbe dovuta venire anche Maria.
Al di là di questo, non mi sembra che le frasi possano venire fraintese. Secondo me ognuna di esse (anche se artificiosa) ha un significato ben preciso. E infatti l'interpretazione di Necsus è stata ampiamente condivisa (evidentemente deve essere quella corretta). E' chiaro anche che molte volte nel parlato ci fermiamo e facciamo ricorso ad un giro di parole più o meno lungo per dare maggiori o minori dettagli e trasmettere meglio il nostro messaggio; ma solamente perché magari non vogliamo che il nostro interlocutore fraintenda o non capisca del tutto la situazione di cui si parla. Se così non fosse, che senso avrebbero le regole della _consecutio temporum _se frasi di questo genere possono avere più interpretazioni? Ognuno potrebbe giustificare il suo messaggio in base alla sua personale interpretazione cosicché non ci si capirebbe più e regnerebbe il caos.
Spero di essermi espresso bene e di avervi fatto capire quello che voglio dire


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, tbo.

La tua proposta: "Credo che alla festa sarebbe dovuta venire anche Maria" contiene (grazie al verbo servile _dovere_) un esplicito riferimento a qualcosa che Maria _era tenuta a fare. _Non credo quindi che possa considerarsi una riformulazione plausibile della frase #1 di Francis. Aggiungo che a me pare che:

1. Credo che alla festa venisse anche Maria. _La frase è plausibile se l'enunciatore, riferendosi ad un periodo di tempo passato, dice che, secondo lui, Maria soleva venire alla festa_ (per il compleanno di Andrea)

2. Credo che alla festa fosse venuta anche Maria.  _La grammaticalità di questa frase non è pacifica. Sono perfette, invece, tanto "Credo che alla festa sia venuta anche Maria" quanto "Credevo che alla festa fosse venuta anche Maria (ma nonostante mi guardassi intorno per tutta la serata, non ne vidi traccia)" 
_
3. Credo che Maria fosse contenta di venire alla festa. _La grammaticalità e plausibilità di questa frase è fuori di dubbio: Maria viene invitata lunedì mattina alla festa di lunedì sera; l'enunciatore parla martedì e ci dice che Maria, incontrata a mezzogiorno di lunedì, si mostrò lieta di andare alla festa della sera. _

4. Credo che Maria fosse contenta di essere venuta alla festa. _La grammaticalità e plausibilità di questa frase è fuori di dubbio_

Saluti cari.

GS


----------



## tbotw92

Ciao GS.
Anch'io inizialmente pensavo che la frase #2 fosse sbagliata... Però poi ho pensato: non potrebbe essere che, per esempio, mi viene detto qualcosa (per es. "la sorella di Maria era proprio bella") e io realizzo in questo preciso momento che anche Maria è venuta alla festa? E da li la frase: _Credo che alla festa fosse venuta anche Maria._..
Ho questo piccolo dubbio e non so spiegarmi se sia grammaticalmente corretta o no.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Non direi, tbo.

A-  La sorella di Maria era proprio bella (_alla festa_)
IO- (_ricordando improvvisamente che alla festa c'era pure Maria_) Non ricordavo che alla festa fosse venuta anche Maria.

Oppure:

A-  La sorella di Maria era proprio bella (_alla festa_)
IO- (_apprendendo solo ora che alla festa c'era pure Maria _) Non mi ero accorto/non sapevo che alla festa fosse venuta/ci fosse anche Maria.

GS


----------

